# can a dog's leg fall asleep?.



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Probably a silly question. Can a dog's leg fall asleep after laying on it for awhile?.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes - Angeles has before and he does the little whimper caused it scares him....and then the blood comes back and he is fine...but I give him big hugs and let him know all is fine.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

I believe dogs can get pinched nerves just like humans. It could be cause to suspect another issue with the nerve itself (most won't have this happen unless there is an underlying condition).


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

OMG i cant believe this, we were just talking about this last night, dresden got up from laying down and wouldnt put his front right paw on the ground, i got him to lay down, rubbed his foot and he was fine....having dogs my whole life and ive never dealt wit thish before


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

The reason i ask is because sometimes when Josie gets up from a nap she'll start hopping lifting her left rear leg like she's injured.

I did swing by to the vet luckly he had free time on his hands ( lunch break) He checked her joint movements to make sure it's nothing else and she seems fine and not in pain or showing any discomfort. That's when he says sometimes a dog's leg will fall asleep if they lay on one side for awhile. i do have hard floors so he recommended i getting her a bed. If it does continues he says to bring her in for a physical.

It usually only lasts a minute or so and she's fine.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Akbar's back leg, the one he was laying on weirdly, last night probably fell asleep as he woke up with a limp for a few seconds and after he walked around he was walking normal. And he has never limped before so I'm sure dogs also can have legs that fall asleep.


----------

